# What's this song?



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

If you fast forward to 25:00, what is that song called?

Cheers


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, no idea. Not even sure what this style of music is called (I am very old) but I did try searching for a set-list for that concert but could not find any.

At the very least, consider this a free bump


----------



## stu... (Apr 1, 2014)

Spiritualized - I Think Im in Love (The Chemical…: 



I guess its his own mix, good tune


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Stezz said:


> If you fast forward to 25:00, what is that song called?
> 
> Cheers


beardyman v talking heads is all my daughters phone came up with .Sorry mate best I could come up with
Daz


----------

